# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Whats your favourite football team?

## andrewsco

I am interested what the major football teams are in Russia? I support Leeds united in the Uk - some of you may have heard of us!  
I have heard of a few russian teams like dynamo moscow, and you have had a few players in the Premiership and around europe - Victor onopko is a name that springs to mind and of course Kanchelskis a while back! 
Who are your favourite teams (in any country) and your fav players. 
Best player in the UK at the moment by a mile is Wayne Rooney - shame he is such a thug! 
Andy

----------


## Biancca

I like FC Bayern M

----------


## kasper

Fenerbah

----------


## Vadim84

> I am interested what the major football teams are in Russia? I support Leeds united in the Uk - some of you may have heard of us!  
> I have heard of a few russian teams like dynamo moscow, and you have had a few players in the Premiership and around europe - Victor onopko is a name that springs to mind and of course Kanchelskis a while back! 
> Who are your favourite teams (in any country) and your fav players. 
> Best player in the UK at the moment by a mile is Wayne Rooney - shame he is such a thug! 
> Andy

 The major football teams in Russia besides Dynamo Moscow are CSKA Moscow of course, Locomotive Moscow, Spartak Moscow, Torpedo Moscow, Zenit St Petersburg. 
Of course, I've heard of your favourite team Leeds united. Several years ago it was a very tough team. But not now  ::  
Another famous Russian footballer playing abroad is Alexey Smertin. And Alexander Mostovoi few years back. 
Now about my favourite team  ::  I've been a fan of FC Arsenal (London) since 1998-1999 season. And my favourite player is Dennis Bergkamp, the so-called "Unflying Dutchman". And of course Thierry Henry. He's one of the best players in the world. 
[quote=Biancca]I like FC Bayern M

----------


## andrewsco

> The major football teams in Russia besides Dynamo Moscow are CSKA Moscow of course, Locomotive Moscow, Spartak Moscow, Torpedo Moscow, Zenit St Petersburg.

 Wow a lot of Moscow teams! Bayern Munich - I have just two words...Man Utd! lol 
I'm suprised there is not a huge russian following for Chelski *cough* I mean Chelsea  ::   
Andy

----------


## Бармалей

I am not a football fan, and this a bit of topic, but I was wondering if there is a reason that the team name precedes the city name? As you noted CSKA Moskva, not Moskva CSKA, eg. I only ask because in the US we always say <city> <team>, the Detroit Tigers for instance (except in the case of the Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, which was a huge joke). Is this grammatical, cultural, random, or are we Americans just unusual in this regard. Thanks and sorry again if I'm deflecting the original poster's intent.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Go Zenit!!!
But the best football team in the world is, of course, V

----------


## andrewsco

Well in the Uk it is usually the same. (Leeds Utd, Man Utd, Newcastle Utd, harrogate town!) 
As the English invented football, I guess we have it the right way round! lol 
Andy

----------


## wild flowers

Локомотив - чемпион!!! )))

----------


## Rtyom

Пахтакор - форева.

----------


## Jca

Нет, нет, есть только одна комманда, Bar

----------


## Rtyom

Для меня не существует ни одной. Я не люблю футбол, не считаю его спортом.

----------


## Vadim84

For our American friends that don't like soccer (none-American football) I can say that my favourite NBA team is LA Lakers. At least it was when Shaq O'Neal played there  ::  And Kobe Bryant is my favourite player.   

> Для меня не существует ни одной. Я не люблю футбол, не считаю его спортом.

 И опять-таки я тебя понимаю. Я, хоть и смотрю футбол, понимаю, что это глупая трата времени. Но ничего не могу с собой поделать. 
Раз уж пошла такая пьянка, то скажу, что вообще-то почти весь профессиональный спорт - это грохание своего здоровья, а просмотр практически любого спорта по телеку - это пустая трата времени. 
P.S. Ох, чувствую, скоро в меня полетят помидоры  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Я не согласен, что какой-то вид спорта является пустой тратой времени. Профессионалы получают за это большие деньги и здоровье их начинает подкашивать в основном в старости. Так что это очень спорный момент, что они якобы гробят своё здоровье. Я думаю, что дело здесь в другом. А именно в том, что у нас многие виды спорта преподносят так, будто бы мы играем в  них лучше всех. Без всяких сомнений, такое отношение выработалось во времена Советского Союза, когда стремились быть сильней во всём. Футбол - лучше всех, хоккей - лучше всех и т.д. Сейчас, хотя многие это и оспаривают, мы по-прежнему очень хорошо играем в хоккей, волейбол, теннис, фигурное катание, фехтование, бобслей, санный спорт. Чуть меньше у нас уделяется внимания гребле, мини-футболу, гандболу и некоторым другим видам спорта, хотя и в них мы далеко, поверьте мне, не промах. Меня просто раздражает, когда я слышу, что мы плохо играем в хоккей! Надо наконец-то понять, что мы уже 14 лет как в России живём, а не в СССР, и хоккей тоже поменялся, сам подход к нему. Пока мы горюем, как мы плохо играем в хоккей, американские и канадские СМИ восхищаются игрой Федорова, Ковальчука (они его назвали the best forward ever), Хабибулина и многих других. И молодежь у нас тоже не промах. Чаще всего я слышу подобные комментарии о футболе. Какого ***, извиняюсь, у нас так много внимания уделяется футболу? Потому что это самая популярная игра в мире? И что дальше? Разве финны, американцы, шведы, канадцы, австралийцы помешаны на футболе? Да нет. И не пестрят у них поэтому газеты футбольными новостями о грядущем серебянном матче или о новых трансферах, когда их сборная по хоккею обыграла Россию, проигрывая по ходу встречи 0-2! Сколько статей написал Уткин, Цыбанев о футболе? Сколько народу всё это прочитало? И что? Зачем, спрашивается, все всё это читали? Кому интересны все эти финансовые махинации в РФС? Я лучше пойду английский поучу или сам поиграю, пока многоуважаемые авторы будут разводить эту демагогику. 
Мне нравится футбол и хоккей. В последнее время - всё больше хоккей. Мы, безусловно, сделали прогресс за последнее время в футболе, но всё это пока минорные изменения. Я знаю людей, которые ходят на футбол только для того, чтобы подраться... До меня пока что не дошло, что в этом такого привлекательного. Может, до вас дошло? Хочется драться - запишись на секцию бокса или рукопашного боя. Пользы будет в сто раз больше - здоровье, сила, новые друзья, закалка.  
Занимайтесь ребят сами спортом и смотрите то, что вам нравится, а не то, что больше всего популярно.

----------


## Vadim84

> Я не согласен, что какой-то вид спорта является пустой тратой времени.

 А я этого и не говорил  ::  Я сказал, что просмотр спорта по ящику - пустое времяпрепровождение. А сам спорт - это, естественно, не пустая трата времени, а способ зарабатывания денег.  

> здоровье их начинает подкашивать в основном в старости

 Да ну, брось! Сразу после 30 лет.  

> Так что это очень спорный момент, что они якобы гробят своё здоровье.

 Ничего спорного. Конечно, еще от конкретного вида спорта зависит - где-то сильно гробят, где-то поменьше. Просто они за это большие (хотя опять-таки от конкретного вида зависит) деньги получают, вот и гробят.  

> Какого ***, извиняюсь, у нас так много внимания уделяется футболу? Потому что это самая популярная игра в мире? И что дальше? Разве финны, американцы, шведы, канадцы, австралийцы помешаны на футболе? Да нет. И не пестрят у них поэтому газеты футбольными новостями о грядущем серебянном матче или о новых трансферах, когда их сборная по хоккею обыграла Россию, проигрывая по ходу встречи 0-2! Сколько статей написал Уткин, Цыбанев о футболе? Сколько народу всё это прочитало? И что? Зачем, спрашивается, все всё это читали? Кому интересны все эти финансовые махинации в РФС? Я лучше пойду английский поучу или сам поиграю, пока многоуважаемые авторы будут разводить эту демагогику.

 А вот здесь я с тобой согласен. Меня удивляет, как многие русские относятся к поражениям сборной России по футболу - как к национальной трагедии. Это же глупо - свет не сошелся клином на футболе. Уверен, в большинстве стран более спокойно относятся к неудачам своих сборных. Да и вообще, необязательно футбол, любой вид спорта - это же, елки-палки, всего лишь игра! Идти на улицы после поражения сборной и устраивать погромы - это какими же надо быть идиотами и отморозками! Проще надо к этому относиться.  

> Хочется драться - запишись на секцию бокса или рукопашного боя. Пользы будет в сто раз больше - здоровье, сила, новые друзья, закалка.

 Только осторожнее, пожалуйста, не надо приукрашивать. Везде нужен разумный подход. Всё хорошо в меру.  

> Занимайтесь ребят сами спортом и смотрите то, что вам нравится, а не то, что больше всего популярно.

 Я бы сказал так. Хотите быть здоровыми - ведите спортивный образ жизни, но не идите в профессиональный спорт. А если хочется заработать много денег, на здоровье наср... и не дают покоя лавры Плющенко, Кличко, Шараповой, Буре, Сафина и т. д., тогда черт с вами, идите в большой спорт  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Тут был упомянут "санный" спорт... И ЭТО ТОЖЕ МОЖНО НАЗВАТЬ СПОРТОМ?! Уф-ф-ф... Какой, извиняюсь, фигни не навыдумывали, а потом ещё решили называть её спортом. Ну это бред! Бред, бред, бред! И пустая трата времени точно. Всё давно превратилось с деньговыжималку. Чуть ли не с античных олимпийских игр.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Санный спорт...хм...в общем-то ты прав, что это не спорт, но в России компьютерные игры - тоже спорт, причём официальный. Киберспорт, называется   ::   Если людям нравится, то пускай занимаются и платят деньги за билеты. Тебе не нравится, ты и не платишь   ::

----------


## Греческо

I support Panathinaikos FC.

----------

